
Karen Uhlenbeck, founder of geometric analysis, honored with Abel Prize - bookofjoe
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2019/03/founder-geometric-analysis-honored-abel-prize
======
belorn
> But Chang is also careful to point out that the Abel Prize committee stuck
> strictly to research in choosing the prizewinner. The prize citation does
> not mention Uhlenbeck’s mentoring efforts or her role as an inspiration to
> female mathematicians.

This is very important. Media and others can argue with each other about
gender but committee would had done a great disservice if they had given the
prize because the was a woman. Instead they gave out the prize based on the
accomplishments in the field of mathematics.

Looking at this article itself, it spent about 3.5 paragraphs focusing on the
work which is the focus of the prize, about 4 paragraphs as a biography of
her, and then the remaining 5.5 paragraphs about her gender and gender
politics. Compared to other prize winners, I suspect this is going translate
into significant worse cover of her accomplishment in mathematics for which
the committee is giving her the prize. My best bet currently is a science
radio channels that usually go into depth around Abel prize winners work, as
they tend to have a bit room than text articles.

~~~
bookofjoe
[http://www.abelprize.no/c73996/seksjon/vis.html?tid=74011&st...](http://www.abelprize.no/c73996/seksjon/vis.html?tid=74011&strukt_tid=73996)

[https://www.quantamagazine.org/karen-uhlenbeck-uniter-of-
geo...](https://www.quantamagazine.org/karen-uhlenbeck-uniter-of-geometry-and-
analysis-wins-abel-prize-20190319/)

[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/19/science/karen-
uhlenbeck-a...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/19/science/karen-uhlenbeck-
abel-prize.html)

[https://www.newscientist.com/article/2196755-karen-
uhlenbeck...](https://www.newscientist.com/article/2196755-karen-uhlenbeck-is-
first-woman-to-win-prestigious-maths-abel-prize/)

[https://www.bbc.com/news/science-
environment-47613929](https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-47613929)

[https://www.zmescience.com/science/math/karen-uhlenbeck-
abel...](https://www.zmescience.com/science/math/karen-uhlenbeck-abel-
prize-19032019/)

~~~
belorn
Nice. The second link you gave has basically replaced this one and is
currently on the first page, and the wast majority of that article is focused
on the work she did. Similar the comments under that article is also focused
on the work.

~~~
bookofjoe
I do what I can.

